# No Answer on ROFR



## breezez (Nov 5, 2018)

11/1/18 was the 30th day on the ROFR process.  

I have followed up with broker,  says he has not heard anything, but left message and emailed them.

On 11/2. I also called left message and emailed them.

Both #’s I called say they are out of office.   So no answer to message or emails.

Any ideas on what I should do?

This one was for Conconut Plantation. I had another one for Pinion Pointe, and got passing waiver in a couple weeks.


----------



## echino (Nov 5, 2018)

Legally, you can proceed with the transaction as if you got a waiver. In practice, however, how Hyatt reacts is unknown.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 5, 2018)

While unusual, this kind of thing is not unprecedented. I agree with echino: proceed from here. Hyatt has not performed according to its own rules, and so the closing should move forward at the agreed purchase price.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2018)

I usually tend to think if you don't hear back on ROFR, it isn't the developer that dropped the ball, it is the one that was submitting (or failed to) the ROFR waiver request.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> 11/1/18 was the 30th day on the ROFR process.
> 
> I have followed up with broker,  says he has not heard anything, but left message and emailed them.
> 
> ...



I hope you get it...and it passes ROFR...Did the broker tell you the date that they submitted this for ROFR?  My girlfriend that bought her Hyatt Beach House found out that her ROFR was not submitted till October 29th, so she still has a bit of a wait... I so hope you get it


----------



## breezez (Nov 5, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hope you get it...and it passes ROFR...Did the broker tell you the date that they submitted this for ROFR?  My girlfriend that bought her Hyatt Beach House found out that her ROFR was not submitted till October 29th, so she still has a bit of a wait... I so hope you get it


He says he emailed it 10/2


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> He says he emailed it 10/2



Dang, it should be yours....best of luck...


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 5, 2018)

breezez said:


> He says he emailed it 10/2



I was told by an agent and escrow that Hyatt has 30 _business_ days to decide on ROFR, so technically they have about 6 more days to decide, sorry...
My escrow company submitted the ROFR request, and later asked for an update around the 30 calendar day mark.  They got the waiver back
in about a day.  Hyatt(Vistana if they've taken over these functions) could be pretty backlogged.

IMO, I think the location will have a lot to do with whether they get ROFR'ed, depending upon what popular areas Marriott or Vistana as steward, doesn't currently
have in their inventory of TS resort locations. Sedona is not as in demand as Key West or gulf side Florida (don't get me wrong, I like and am buying Sedona).
Or maybe hopefully for all buyers, they're pretty low on ROFR budget for this calendar year   I hope it will come thru; just wait a little longer...


----------



## DAman (Nov 5, 2018)

Hyatt rules say:

If you decide to sell your interval on your own or through a resale company, please follow these 3 easy steps:
• Once you have identified a buyer, submit your proposed sales contract signed by you and the Buyer to Danielle Watson (email: Danielle.Watson@hyattvoi.com), at Hyatt Vacation Ownership. The Developer of your timeshare/fractional resort has a first right of refusal to purchase the interval at the same price, terms, and conditions as any resale offer.
• You will be notified within thirty (30) days (fifteen (15) days for Grand Aspen and Ka’anapali Beach owners) of receipt of your notice of the developer’s intent. If the developer does not exercise their right of first refusal, you may proceed with your resale.
• Forward a copy of the recorded deed, signed resale affidavit (affidavit will be provided by HRC at time of transfer), buyer’s contact information and transfer fee (currently $650 payable to Hyatt Residence Club) to the attention of the Transfer Coordinator. Your HRC membership will be transferred to the Buyer within thirty (30) business days from the date all requirements are received.


It looks like 30 days for ROFR unless Grand Aspen or Maui.

Transfer will be completed in 30 business days.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2018)

Unless the CC&R documents specifically state business days, it will actually be based on calendar days.


----------



## northjerseyjim (Nov 6, 2018)

I am at HRC Coconut I can speak to now of anyone here that plantation this week.  Do you know anyone here that

I can speak to in your behalf?   We bought here on the secondhand market in July with a very low price that passed ROFR.

I think it will probably pass.

Jim


----------



## northjerseyjim (Nov 6, 2018)

OOPS! Proof read before posting!   I will be happy to speak directly to anyone here on your behalf.  We leave next Sunday (11/11)


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 6, 2018)

Unless the real estate agent / closer / whatever actually included you in the email or forwarded it to you proving that they submitted it on 10/2, I would NOT take their word for it! Speaking from experience!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 7, 2018)

breezez said:


> He says he emailed it 10/2





alexadeparis said:


> Unless the real estate agent / closer / whatever actually included you in the email or forwarded it to you proving that they submitted it on 10/2, I would NOT take their word for it! Speaking from experience!



Even if you do not have proof, I would push your broker / closer to tell them you must move to closing since they told you 10/2 and its now 11/7... 30 days have passed and since Hyatt did not respond you want to proceed with closing...


----------



## breezez (Nov 7, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Even if you do not have proof, I would push your broker / closer to tell them you must move to closing since they told you 10/2 and its now 11/7... 30 days have passed and since Hyatt did not respond you want to proceed with closing...



Ok so a bit frustrated broker admitted yesterday he did not send it in till 10/16.   Even though I have an email from him on 10/2 say he sent it in 30 minutes ago.

Asked what happened and he said he didn’t have all owners info until then.   Not sure what would have been missing contract had names, contract #, and owner #.

At least I now there is a reason for the hold up....  For what it’s worth the broker is also a fellow tugger, so hopefully all works out in the end.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Nov 7, 2018)

breezez said:


> Ok so a bit frustrated broker admitted yesterday he did not send it in till 10/16.   Even though I have an email from him on 10/2 say he sent it in 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Asked what happened and he said he didn’t have all owners info until then.   Not sure what would have been missing contract had names, contract #, and owner #.
> 
> At least I now there is a reason for the hold up....  For what it’s worth the broker is also a fellow tugger, so hopefully all works out in the end.


That's so unprofessional. Very disappointing. And I have a feeling I know who your broker is, and he does a LOT of Hyatt business. He wasn't truthful with you--and I'm guessing he intended to get your paperwork conveyed to Hyatt on 2 October but it fell through the proverbial cracks and, two weeks later, someone in the office had an "oh crap" moment and sent it in right away. At least you know now what is going on, and can expect an answer within a week or so.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 7, 2018)

breezez said:


> Ok so a bit frustrated broker admitted yesterday he did not send it in till 10/16.   Even though I have an email from him on 10/2 say he sent it in 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Asked what happened and he said he didn’t have all owners info until then.   Not sure what would have been missing contract had names, contract #, and owner #.
> 
> At least I now there is a reason for the hold up....  For what it’s worth the broker is also a fellow tugger, so hopefully all works out in the end.



What did you put an offer on?  I would think the waiting for ROFR would be the hardest part.


----------



## breezez (Nov 7, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> What did you put an offer on?  I would think the waiting for ROFR would be the hardest part.


Coconut Plantation


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 7, 2018)

That will probably pass.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 8, 2018)

breezez said:


> Coconut Plantation



I love that place, I have driven past it but have never stayed there...I love their christmas decorations...


----------



## breezez (Nov 8, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I love that place, I have driven past it but have never stayed there...I love their christmas decorations...


I have never stayed on HRC side.   But have stayed on hotel side 3 times it’s always a great time.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 8, 2018)

I’m hoping my girlfriends beach house passes rofr and if it does she said we would do a girls week at that resort.  She just found out hers was not submitted for ROFR till Nov 2.  She is angry at her broker as he told her he submitted it in October.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 8, 2018)

breezez said:


> Ok so a bit frustrated broker admitted yesterday he did not send it in till 10/16.   Even though I have an email from him on 10/2 say he sent it in 30 minutes ago.
> .....
> At least I now there is a reason for the hold up....  For what it’s worth the broker is also a fellow tugger, so hopefully all works out in the end.





Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m hoping my girlfriends beach house passes rofr and if it does she said we would do a girls week at that resort.  She just found out hers was not submitted for ROFR till Nov 2.  She is angry at her broker as he told her he submitted it in October.



Sorry for the longer wait. Hope both will pass by Thanksgiving or so: an early Christmas present waiver.  I tried to not get antsy about my own waiver request, by getting involved in a home project which helped to fixate me on something else 

I think RE agents are best at certain stages of the process, with timeshare agents good at the initial selling and negotiating stage.  Since their TS commissions are much less than fee simple sales, they need more sales volume.  I have a RE agent acquaintance who in contrast wasn't as good at finding prospective properties to show us, but was great on the contract negotiation and after-sale details.


----------



## breezez (Nov 16, 2018)

Frustration continues.  I have email sent broker from Hyatt on 10/16 acknowledging they received the documents.   So here we are at a-verified 31st day and no response from Hyatt to either my email, or messages or those left by broker.

I called Stephanie Roberts, said her voicemail was no longer active.  Called Mayra and left message and emailed transfer department no answer.

When I called Stephanie Roberts the message saying her account was no longer active gave an 800 number to call.   I called it and prompt said 1 for MF questions or 2 for loan question then after a delay repeated so I tried 1.

Was told transfer department was relocating and they only had email contact at this time.

Guess that is not working either.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 17, 2018)

Dang, legally this should now be yours.


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 17, 2018)

If you have the dated email, 30 (calendar) days have past, exercise your rights to complete the purchase. You have done your legal requirement, I don't see why you need to "wait" until they finish moving, that's Hyatt problem not yours.  It's kind of like Hyatt saying my dog ate my homework...too bad. Times up.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 17, 2018)

AJCts411 said:


> If you have the dated email, 30 (calendar) days have past, exercise your rights to complete the purchase. You have done your legal requirement, I don't see why you need to "wait" until they finish moving, that's Hyatt problem not yours.  It's kind of like Hyatt saying my dog ate my homework...too bad. Times up.



I would tell you broker to proceed with closing.  If they refuse to do it means they did not send in the paperwork on the date they told you.


----------



## bdh (Nov 17, 2018)

Hyatt's transfer dept is in the process of being shut down/taken over by Marriott.  

A call to Hyatt Corporate Transfer dept yesterdsy was tranferred and ultimately answered by Marriott staff.  The Marriott staff was not able to answer the question - however stated that they hope to have the dept transition from Hyatt to Marriott complete in the first quarter of 2019.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 18, 2018)

bdh said:


> Hyatt's transfer dept is in the process of being shut down/taken over by Marriott.
> 
> A call to Hyatt Corporate Transfer dept yesterdsy was tranferred and ultimately answered by Marriott staff.  The Marriott staff was not able to answer the question - however stated that they hope to have the dept transition from Hyatt to Marriott complete in the first quarter of 2019.



Wow, so I wonder if they have suspended all ROFR activities, although legally I don't see how they could?


----------



## bdh (Nov 18, 2018)

Expect the shuttering of Hyatt transfer dept in St Pete FL is permanent.  However they're not doing away with ROFR - just transfering the operation to Marriott as part of the integration process.

Expect now to be a window of opportunity to clear ROFR while the department is in transition.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 18, 2018)

bdh said:


> Hyatt's transfer dept is in the process of being shut down/taken over by Marriott.
> 
> A call to Hyatt Corporate Transfer dept yesterdsy was tranferred and ultimately answered by Marriott staff.  The Marriott staff was not able to answer the question - however stated that they hope to have the dept transition from Hyatt to Marriott complete in the first quarter of 2019.


Can you give me the phone number you used to reach the Hyatt Corporate Transfer department.  I have never been able to get past their loan/mortgage services people.  Even those folks said they could not reach the transfer people.  All title docs/$650 transfer fee were received by the Hyatt Transfer dept on 10/16, but the week we bought is still not in our account.


----------



## bdh (Nov 18, 2018)

dagger1 said:


> Can you give me the phone number you used to reach the Hyatt Corporate Transfer department.  I have never been able to get past their loan/mortgage services people.  Even those folks said they could not reach the transfer people.  All title docs/$650 transfer fee were received by the Hyatt Transfer dept on 10/16, but the week we bought is still not in our account.



Didn't get to talk with the Hyatt Transfer Dept - when the Hyatt customer service rep punched in the Transfer Dept extension, it transferred (no pun intended - but couldn't be helped) me to a Marriott staff member. Will send you the number, but not sure how far it will take you.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 18, 2018)

bdh said:


> Didn't get to talk with the Hyatt Transfer Dept - when the Hyatt customer service rep punched in the Transfer Dept extension, it transferred (no pun intended - but couldn't be helped) me to a Marriott staff member. Will send you the number, but not sure how far it will take you.


Thanks!


----------



## Pathways (Nov 18, 2018)

As reported on Oct 9 in the thread "ILG - SPG Merger Update" , the ILG (HRC) St. Pete staff had all been given their 60 day notice.  With now all new people working without experience and direction, I would expect ROFR paperwork to go very slowly and be so late that they will miss any chance to exercise even if they want to.  

Same with adding a new transfer to your account - don't be surprised if it takes twice as long to complete. 

Other that getting a sale through right now for almost any price, I don't see that we have any recourse to them sitting on the paperwork.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 18, 2018)

Pathways said:


> As reported on Oct 9 in the thread "ILG - SPG Merger Update" , the ILG (HRC) St. Pete staff had all been given their 60 day notice.  With now all new people working without experience and direction, I would expect ROFR paperwork to go very slowly and be so late that they will miss any chance to exercise even if they want to.
> 
> Same with adding a new transfer to your account - don't be surprised if it takes twice as long to complete.
> 
> Other that getting a sale through right now for almost any price, I don't see that we have any recourse to them sitting on the paperwork.



Wow,  maybe my girlfriends Hyatt Beach House, week 10 will pass ROFR.  she was pissed at the realtor she was working with because he told her it got submitted for ROFR in October and then he told her it actually got sent in November. So she has to wait till December till her 30 days are up.


----------



## breezez (Nov 20, 2018)

Well finally after much angst I finally got the waiver on the ROFR for the Gold Week 2Bdr Hyatt Coconut Plantation I am trying to buy.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 20, 2018)

breezez said:


> Well finally after much angst I finally got the waiver on the ROFR for the Gold Week 2Bdr Hyatt Coconut Plantation I am trying to buy.



So did they take the full 30 days on ROFR?

Congrats. I’m so happy for you


----------



## bdh (Nov 20, 2018)

breezez said:


> Well finally after much angst I finally got the waiver on the ROFR for the Gold Week 2Bdr Hyatt Coconut Plantation I am trying to buy.



Congratulations!!  The good news is the angst is over, however the waiting isn't.  Between the title company, Monroe County Recorder and Hyatt, it could take another 2 months until the unit shows up in your Hyatt account.


----------



## Panina (Nov 20, 2018)

breezez said:


> Well finally after much angst I finally got the waiver on the ROFR for the Gold Week 2Bdr Hyatt Coconut Plantation I am trying to buy.


Congratulations.  I love Hyatt Coconut Plantation almost tempted to try and get one.

Don’t forget to put it on rofr.net.


----------



## breezez (Nov 20, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So did they take the full 30 days on ROFR?
> 
> Congrats. I’m so happy for you


They actually took 35 days


----------



## breezez (Nov 20, 2018)

bdh said:


> Congratulations!!  The good news is the angst is over, however the waiting isn't.  Between the title company, Monroe County Recorder and Hyatt, it could take another 2 months until the unit shows up in your Hyatt account.



The current deed shows it as Lee County.   Not to worried about the extra wait estoppel shows my home week is already reserved for 2019.   Plus I got lucky on Pinion Pointe contract that I just got access to yesterday and found I had 1880 LCUP points not shown on the estoppel.   I was able to use 880 of them to get a 2Bdr for 4 days over Christmas at Coconut Plantation


----------



## ConejoRed (Nov 20, 2018)

Well this gives me some hope.  Currently on day 34 of waiting on ROFR on a platnium Hyatt Higlands week (submitted October 15th).  Even if it passes, I am now worried that the actual transfers is going to take so long due to the change and I am not going to get full value of the 2019 as it is a week #20 unit.


----------



## bdh (Nov 21, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Well this gives me some hope.  Currently on day 34 of waiting on ROFR on a platnium Hyatt Higlands week (submitted October 15th).  Even if it passes, I am now worried that the actual transfers is going to take so long due to the change and I am not going to get full value of the 2019 as it is a week #20 unit.



The transfer wont take that long.  However if you're looking to use the deeded week/unit at Highlands Inn and are extremely concerned about timing, just have the current owner confirm the HRPP week as soon as it passes ROFR - the current owner can then get a GC to put the reservation in your name.  If ownership does transfers prior to the deeded week check in date, the reservation will automatically roll to you.


----------



## breezez (Nov 21, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Well this gives me some hope.  Currently on day 34 of waiting on ROFR on a platnium Hyatt Higlands week (submitted October 15th).  Even if it passes, I am now worried that the actual transfers is going to take so long due to the change and I am not going to get full value of the 2019 as it is a week #20 unit.


At day 31 I started leaving email messages, voicemail messages, and I called owner care twice.   They never responded, but finally sent waiver/estoppel to broker.


----------



## breezez (Nov 21, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Well this gives me some hope.  Currently on day 34 of waiting on ROFR on a platnium Hyatt Higlands week (submitted October 15th).  Even if it passes, I am now worried that the actual transfers is going to take so long due to the change and I am not going to get full value of the 2019 as it is a week #20 unit.


I had a Pinion Pointe that cleated ROFR in 25 days.   All documents, recorded deed and transfer fee mailed out on 11/1, and my account showed in Interval under my user I’d last week.  Called the 1800GOHyatt number and got info needed to log into my account.   Already made 1 reservation on the account.   But still have not got a welcome packet from Hyatt.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 21, 2018)

breezez said:


> Well finally after much angst I finally got the waiver on the ROFR for the Gold Week 2Bdr Hyatt Coconut Plantation I am trying to buy.



Congrats!
My Pinion Pt unit closed last week. Waiting now for Hyatt(Marriott?) to recognize new deed and create a Hyatt account for me. It's our 1st Hyatt, so I'm afraid it will take a while.

 We have an II account thru Vistana network. Will we get.a separate II one for Hyatt?  And does II take just as long , about 1 month, to get it set up?
Our new week is early, week 13, and we can't use in 2019. So I want to either deposit in II or reserve in CUP for another resort in later 2019.

Thanks!


----------



## breezez (Nov 21, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Congrats!
> My Pinion Pt unit closed last week. Waiting now for Hyatt(Marriott?) to recognize new deed and create a Hyatt account for me. It's our 1st Hyatt, so I'm afraid it will take a while.
> 
> We have an II account thru Vistana network. Will we get.a separate II one for Hyatt?  And does II take just as long , about 1 month, to get it set up?
> ...


You will get a second account but it will probably show up under your existing log in


----------



## bdh (Nov 21, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Congrats!
> My Pinion Pt unit closed last week. Waiting now for Hyatt(Marriott?) to recognize new deed and create a Hyatt account for me. It's our 1st Hyatt, so I'm afraid it will take a while.
> 
> We have an II account thru Vistana network. Will we get.a separate II one for Hyatt?  And does II take just as long , about 1 month, to get it set up?
> ...


You will get a new II account with Hyatt.  As time goes by and the integration of Hyatt into the Marriott family continues, it's possible that you may be able to combine II accounts.

Once there's confirmation that your purchase has cleared ROFR, have the current owner make whatever moves you want done with the week/points. When ownership transfer of the week is complete at the courthouse, in Hyatt records and in II's records, whatever reservations and or points are associated with the week will automatically transfer to you.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 21, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Well this gives me some hope.  Currently on day 34 of waiting on ROFR on a platnium Hyatt Higlands week (submitted October 15th).  Even if it passes, I am now worried that the actual transfers is going to take so long due to the change and I am not going to get full value of the 2019 as it is a week #20 unit.



Since your on Day 34 and Hyatt is supposed to respond within 30 days, I would be mad if they ROFR’d it.  Good luck, hope it passes


----------



## Panina (Nov 21, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Since your on Day 34 and Hyatt is supposed to respond within 30 days, I would be mad if they ROFR’d it.  Good luck, hope it passes


Legally it passed, Hyatt has no right to it as they didn’t exercise their right in the stipulated period.


----------



## ConejoRed (Nov 21, 2018)

I made the Closing agent aware of this a couple of days ago and she was familiar with the rule is going to confer with her supervisors but I have not heard back.  I lost a Diamond EOY Highlands week @ $3,800 to ROFR just before purchasing this unit (in fact the ROFR was signed by Stephanie Roberts, maybe in one of her last acts) and this is an EY Platnimum Highlands week for $2,000 so I was sort of expecting it not to pass as well, but will be happy if it goes through by default.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 21, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I made the Closing agent is aware of this a couple of days ago and she was familiar with the rule is going to confer with her supervisors but I have not heard back.  I lost a Diamond EOY Highlands week @ $3,800 to ROFR just before purchasing this unit (in fact the ROFR was signed by Stephanie Roberts, maybe in one of her last acts) and this is an EY Platnimum Highlands week for $2,000 so I was sort of expecting it not to pass as well, but will be happy if it goes through by default.



Maybe this will pass ROFR by default, I really hope it does. I hope you get an answer soon about your week.  Maybe the new employees who are handling ROFR don’t know how to do it. That would be a win for everyone.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 23, 2018)

breezez said:


> You will get a second account but it will probably show up under your existing log in





bdh said:


> You will get a new II account with Hyatt.  As time goes by and the integration of Hyatt into the Marriott family continues, it's possible that you may be able to combine II accounts.
> 
> Once there's confirmation that your purchase has cleared ROFR, have the current owner make whatever moves you want done with the week/points. When ownership transfer of the week is complete at the courthouse, in Hyatt records and in II's records, whatever reservations and or points are associated with the week will automatically transfer to you.



Thanks Breezez and BDH.  My plans for latter half of 2019 are in limbo now, as I need to wait till early January for my mother and brother to decide on their 2019 cruising plans.  We'll go with them if they do, so would then need to deposit the points into II(EEE) to exchange in 2020.  If seller did make a reservation for me, would it be easy to cancel with minimal penalty and then deposit into II?

Maybe better if I just wait until Hyatt completes transfer to me.  I hope will be done by the time my family members decide on their cruise plans.


----------



## bdh (Nov 26, 2018)

breezez said:


> I called Stephanie Roberts, said her voicemail was no longer active.  Called Mayra and left message and emailed transfer department no answer. When I called Stephanie Roberts the message saying her account was no longer active gave an 800 number to call.
> 
> Was told transfer department was relocating and they only had email contact at this time.



11/26/2018 Update

The HRC transfer department has a new address of: HVO Transfer, 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819. (Old HRC location was 140 Fountain Parkway, Suite 570, St. Petersburg, Florida).  Stephanie Roberts is still the HVO Transfer Coordinator.

FWIW: Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership) address is also 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 26, 2018)

bdh said:


> 11/26/2018 Update
> 
> The HRC transfer department has a new address of: HVO Transfer, 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL 32819. (Old HRC location was 140 Fountain Parkway, Suite 570, St. Petersburg, Florida).  Stephanie Roberts is still the HVO Transfer Coordinator.
> 
> FWIW: Vistana Signature Experiences (formerly Starwood Vacation Ownership) address is also 9002 San Marco Court, Orlando, FL.



I wonder if the realtor who is working with my girlfriend on her week 10 Beach House, knows that the address changed. It would be a bummer if he submitted it to the wrong address and she has to wait another 30 days...I hope all Tuggers who are waiting on ROFR will get some good news soon.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 27, 2018)

I talked to Stephanie Roberts (Hyatt Transfer Coordinator) this morning, and this afternoon our HWOR 2/2 Wk 23 dropped into our account (our offer was accepted back in August, transfer paperwork/fee received on October 16th).  She told me that next Wednesday was her last day.  It sounds like a new group will be taking over this side of the business then.


----------



## ConejoRed (Nov 28, 2018)

I just checked my closing history and there is a note that it looks like they received the waiver of ROFR yesterday.  Will now see how long it takes to finish.  My transfer also started around October 15th, but it seems got hung up in ROFR so the question may be how long it takes now (and also with the news that Stephanie Roberts will be leaving next week).


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 28, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I just checked my closing history and there is a note that it looks like they received the waiver of ROFR yesterday.  Will now see how long it takes to finish.  My transfer also started around October 15th, but it seems got hung up in ROFR so the question may be how long it takes now (and also with the news that Stephanie Roberts will be leaving next week).


.

Congrats, I’m so happy that your unit passed ROFR


----------



## ConejoRed (Nov 28, 2018)

So am I and it is great to finally have it settled.  Got an email from the closing company that it is going in for recording today (I am assuming it is being done electronically) and will be sent to the Resort by the end of the week. Lets see how long the actual Hyatt account setup takes since this is my first Hyatt.


----------



## bdh (Nov 29, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> So am I and it is great to finally have it settled.  Got an email from the closing company that it is going in for recording today (I am assuming it is being done electronically) and will be sent to the Resort by the end of the week. Lets see how long the actual Hyatt account setup takes since this is my first Hyatt.



That's great news it passed ROFR - congrats!!  How quickly it gets recorded depends on the local Court and how quickly the recorded deed makes it way back to you/closing company - I'd think you're better off with a CA Court as opposed to say Key West (nothing moves quickly KW).  The big question is how quickly will Hyatt update their records once they receive the recorded deed and transfer fee - they frequently use every second of the 30 days they have to update ownership.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 29, 2018)

bdh said:


> That's great news it passed ROFR - congrats!!  How quickly it gets recorded depends on the local Court and how quickly the recorded deed makes it way back to you/closing company - I'd think you're better off with a CA Court as opposed to say Key West (nothing moves quickly KW).  The big question is how quickly will Hyatt update their records once they receive the recorded deed and transfer fee - they frequently use every second of the 30 days they have to update ownership.


They used every bit of the 30 “business” days to put our HWOR Wk 23 under our member number.


----------



## breezez (Nov 29, 2018)

Does Hyatt send you a welcome kit or anything?    I have access to my account, because I saw it under my Interval account and called to get log in info.

I just know 2019 MF are due 1/1 but I don’t see any place in account to pay them and have not had anything mailed me from Hyatt since they transferred account to my name.


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 29, 2018)

bdh said:


> That's great news it passed ROFR - congrats!!  How quickly it gets recorded depends on the local Court and how quickly the recorded deed makes it way back to you/closing company - I'd think you're better off with a CA Court as opposed to say Key West (nothing moves quickly KW).  The big question is how quickly will Hyatt update their records once they receive the recorded deed and transfer fee - they frequently use every second of the 30 days they have to update ownership.



It's been about 2.5 weeks since my closing agent sent in the electronic deed and fee in to Hyatt.
She said they were taking up 3-4 weeks to make the transfer, and would let me know when done.
But with upcoming transfer changes in business operations to Vistana, I'm afraid it could take longer  ...
I think I'd better press my relatives for some travel dates in later 2019, and ask if seller will make points reservation for me.


----------



## dagger1 (Nov 29, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> It's been about 2.5 weeks since my closing agent sent in the electronic deed and fee in to Hyatt.
> She said they were taking up 3-4 weeks to make the transfer, and would let me know when done.
> But with upcoming transfer changes in business operations to Vistana, I'm afraid it could take longer  ...
> I think I'd better press my relatives for some travel dates in later 2019, and ask if seller will make points reservation for me.


I wish you a fast transfer.  Hyatt received my closing docs and $650 transfer fee on October 16th and the week showed in my account on Nov 26th.


----------



## dsmrp (Dec 14, 2018)

I got good news today,  my ownership transfer is done!
It probably was complete earlier, but I think there was a typo in my email address sent to HRC, so any notification/welcome packet they
might have sent went into the ether or bounced back and they didn't notice.

My transfer timeline was 4-5 weeks since my closing agent said she submitted paperwork to them:
Nov 12 - Escrow submitted deed recording electronically
Nov 14/15 - Escrow sends recorded deed & transfer payment to HRC
Nov 27 - HRC cashed transfer check (per escrow agent this week)
Wk of Dec 5 - Escrow asks HRC for transfer status; no response
Dec 10 & 13 - Escrow inquires again; no response

I happened to log into Interval last night (I only do weekly) and saw the Pinon Point week under my login.
I was kinda surprised because when Vistana used to notify II of new owner, II would take 2-3 weeks to get things set up.
Escrow agent suggested I call the HRC owner services, 1-800-GO-HYATT to check on my account creation.

So overall, I think at around 3.5-4 weeks, you gotta ask HRC about transfer status,
cause they seem too bogged down to respond.  It was kinda the same way with my HGVC affiliate purchase. 

So I'm going to club site this weekend  to create my online account and look around 
And try to make a reservation for later in 2019 !!!


----------

